# Ammannia praetermissa flowered



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

My Ammannia praetermissa flowered, here is a shot of it. The flowers are very delicate and die within an hour or two of opening. They seem to fall apart if you breathe on them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Neat!
That's another one for you. They must be happy.
I used to keep Bacopa monneri years ago and it would put out tiny lavender flowers. They'd last a day at best.

Enjoy


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks, they seem to be doing well enough in their little tank. I need to trim them soon they've taken over the tank.

I figured I would take the picture of the flowers before I trimmed them back for Cavan & the plant finder since I think we need a flower pic for this species.


----------

